# JSP Expression Language java.util.List



## SilentJ (7. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich z.B. ein Objekt der Klasse Person mit der Property "name" hätte, könnte ich folgendes schreiben
in einer JSP:


```
<c:if test="${person.id==null}">...</c:if>
```

Ok, das mag funktionieren, aber kann ich auch derartige Ausdrücke bezogen auf java.util.List-Objekte anwenden?

Z.B. auf die contains(Object o)-Methode?

Michael


----------



## EOB (7. Dez 2006)

nuetzt dir das was? man kann auf listenelemente zugreifen, indem man den index angibt.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
   <head>
      <title>Invoking Methods</title>
   </head>

   <body>
      <%@ taglib uri='http://java.sun.com/jstl/core' prefix='c' %>
      <%@ page import='java.util.LinkedList' %>

      <%
         LinkedList list = new LinkedList();
         list.add("item one");
         list.add("item two");
         list.add("item three");
         list.add("item four");
         list.add("item five");

         pageContext.setAttribute("list", list);
      %>

      The list starts with [b]<c:out value='${list[0]}'/>[/b]
   </body>
</html>
```

gruesse


----------



## SilentJ (7. Dez 2006)

Probiere ich mal aus, danke. :wink:


----------

